# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Mise en place Bouton deconnexion

## BoyzInDaProject

Bonjour

je cherche a faire un bouton dconnexion sur ma page d'accueil qui fermerai la session.

Jai pour l'instant le code suivant:

HTML:
<a class="menu" href="index.jsp?b=decon">Dconnexion</a>

JSP:
if(b!=null && b.equals("decon")){
					HttpSession sess=request.getSession();
					if(sess!=null) sess.invalidate();
					response.sendRedirect("index.jsp"); 
					}
					HttpSession sess=request.getSession(true);
					if(sess.isNew()){
...

Le compilateur me renvoi l'erreur suivante:
exception

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception in JSP: /index.jsp:46

43: 					if(sess!=null) sess.invalidate();
44: 					response.sendRedirect("index.jsp"); 
45: 					}
46: 					HttpSession sess=request.getSession(true);
47: 					if(sess.isNew()){
48: 					out.print("Identifiant:<br>");
49: 					out.println("<form method=");

.....

cause mre

java.lang.IllegalStateException: Impossible de crer une sessionaprs que la rponse ait t envoye
	org.apache.catalina.connector.Request.doGetSession(Request.java:2214)
	org.apache.catalina.connector.Request.getSession(Request.java:2024)
...


Je ne vois pas vraiment comment faire. Si quelqu'un avait la solution. Merci d'avance.

----------


## willoi

Ben apparement il te dit que tu peux pas creer une session apres avoir effectuer une redirection.
Tu peux pas ecrire ca :


```
 HttpSession sess=request.getSession(true);
```

apres ca :


```
 response.sendRedirect("index.jsp");
```

----------

